# The BESTpizza



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I have had in years.

Hungry Howies Pizza.

I have one up here in Powell on Sawmill.

http://www.hungryhowies.com

Pick your location and try it. 

No, I don't work for them. Just thought I would relay this on for those of you that are tired of the usual pizza places.


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

i concur that hungry howie's is very very good! i live in powell too and have had it a couple times. another one of my fav's is pizza pan (@ hard and smoky row). good sauce and you get 3 large pizza's for $18


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Hungry Howies is pretty good. My local favorite is Gionino's.

I tried Pizza Pan once. Now I know why they give you two pizzas if you buy one.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Cajun crust w/ pepperoni and bacon cant beat it!!! Cajun bread is also excellent!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

While I have eaten at HH in the past, I dont think we have any of them here in Dayton, if we do I dont know where. I am more partial to non national chain pizza places and grew up with Cassano's and while the consistancy is never the same, when you get a "good"one, it the best I ever had and consider myself a Pizza conesuer ( sp?) when I traveled for work all over the country, I always bought a local pizza pie and would break out cold leftovers on the plane ride home, folks hated me.... 

Good topic, Im hungry now for an after dinner snack....

Salmonid


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Salmonid, you're right. I checked the locations. There is'nt one in Dayton. I was amazed. They have them all over. Guess nobody there franchised one yet. Now's your chance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

wedgewood pizza, austintown and boardman, ohio. once recognized as the best pie in the land.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

You nailed it Rapman...nothing even comes close to Wedgewood!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

vic's pizza in reynoldsburg.a rare,true mom & pop operatin that's been in the same location since the 50's.their own secret homemade sauce and dough recipe hasn't changed since.the pepperoni is a might greasy(yum yum) so wear your bib 
but i still love that pizza after 47 years of it


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

> young-gun21 said:
> 
> 
> > You nailed it Rapman...nothing even comes close to Wedgewood!


 Well guys your both right and a little wrong. Wedgewood is great pizza. But There are so many damn great pizza shops in Youngstown. Most of these guys don't know how many great places there are up there. Now Cleveland also has some darn good ones too. But here in Columbus there is only a few. I also likeTangier pizza in struthers a lot. And West gate on the west side is good. Of course there is Brier hill ever have it? yummy! Here in Columbus I like Flying pizza. teriffic crust and sauce! I would like to try that Vic's pizza though. Mom and pop places are usually just the ticket.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Pizza is like sex. When it's good, it's really good.


When it's bad, it's still pretty good.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Hungry Howie's is the best newcomer in a lot of years.
Its very good pizza, smokes most other chains in the area.

Still, in the North Canton area, Ermanno's and Italo's pizzas are the local small shops that make a great pizza!!% :B


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

If any of you come to Port Clinton, try a pizza from Bell Mells...the best EVER!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Larosa's!!!!!!


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Where is Gioninos Hetfield? What's a matter, you don't like Pizza Pan? I never tried it yet.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

There are a couple of Gionino's in Akron. I don't think it's national chain, but more of a ma and pa shop.

Also should mention Luigi's in Akron as a good pizza.

I didn't like Pizza Pan. Tasted kinda like a Giant Eagle straight outta the box pizza.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm not driving to Akron partner.  :-(


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Ron's pizza in Moriane/West Carrolton. If you like a perfect cassanos then try Rons, consistantly good.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Guisippies (sp?) on Caston Rd near Akron and Nimisila Res..
Awesome pizza,mom and pop shop.
Consistently awesome.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

If your ever close to Wooster, you gotta go to the one and only Coccia House!!
Family owned and run since 1958. They are known for thier pizza, but they have a full menu, Yummy!!  WB


----------



## once was (Oct 25, 2005)

Eagles Pizza in New Albany is pretty good pizza. I stop in for subs too at lunch time. My wife says Pizza Cottage at Buckeye Lake is the best. We always stop in there when we go out that way to a game.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a few Italo's pizza around me.. 3 infact.. awesome pizza!!

Bruno's is a local pizza shop found in Calcutta and Chester W.V hands down the best pizza i've ever eaten


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Wedgewood Pizza #1 in the nation http://local.yahoo.com/details?id=15678496


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Growing up in youngstown, wedgewood has my heart!! I remember driving there with my parents to pick up a pie for friday night. You walk in and there were about 20 ovens going full blast. Also, you got to love those square pieces.
HOWEVER, if you live in central ohio, especially around the tuttle mall area, ENRICO's is the best. A small restaurant run by a family, parents who run it still speak italian, and make home made ravoli, lasagna, and most important, pizza. Evberybody who lives in the area knows of enrico's. Friday and saturday bring long lines for dine in. They have no delivery, but that doesn't keep a million people from going in for take out. Try it once and you'll be hooked. Get a quart of italian salad also.
ski


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

> ski said:
> 
> 
> > Growing up in youngstown, wedgewood has my heart!!
> ...


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Rotolo's Columbus! Ham Pep X-tra Cheese or a veggie with fresh tomatoes! 

Three locations that I know of and it is gooooooood pie!


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Flyer's Pizza in West Jefferson.
MMMM MMMM Good!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Dewey's Pizza....granted I work there so I have to advertise it...lol. Seriously really good pizza. Hand tossed, topped, and then cooked individually way the real way on stone ovens. Not run through a conveyer belt...

www.deweyspizza.com


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

In the Cleveland area, it has to be TOMMY'S PIAZZA in Maple Heights.......


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Agreed, pizza pan is crap. Hence the buy one get two thing. Hungry Howie's is great, but I lived off it a while and now I can't even look at it anymore. Gionino's is also really good when I'm not in the mood to go sit down somewhere. Right now I'd have to say my favorite is Luigi's in Akron. They make fresh ingredients at the restaurant and it shows.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

cristis pizza in papa boos at buckeye lake is pretty good pizza and there hot wings are kickass
________
ZOLOFT SETTLEMENTS


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

My wife makes the best pizza,bar none.She also kicks A when it comes to anything you could buy at a restaurant or store.

It's no wonder I'm so fat.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I was wondering how long it would take someone to mention there wife being so wonderful!!! I hope you used it for some brownie points or fishing tackle.

ski


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

A little off subject since there are not too many great places around here.

I ordered a delivered pizza recently, gave the driver a big tip, opened it up and a piece was missing. 
Whats worse the dude stuck his paw in there and rearranged them so it would not be noticed. 
But there were an (odd number of slices) not even number left. 

Too much a temptation for an overweight driver. As usual I didn't complain.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh man, the issues that exist with that!!!!!! 

Starting with something like his being HIV positive, handling his money and then having his hands in your food .......

He needs stopped!!


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Rick, tell me how to get there. I think we will try it this week.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

here ya go,steve.

Vick's Gourmet Pizza 7333 East Main Street Reynoldsburg.
take 270 around to main st. east.about about 2-3 miles east on right side of street.just past lancaster ave..


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Ski, Dazed & Confused must be either newly wed or trying to score points huh?

I love it................


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

trucked said:


> Hey Ski, Dazed & Confused must be either newly wed or trying to score points huh?
> 
> I love it................


None of the above.

Married 29 years and it's WAY too late for brownie points.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

If you guys are ever hungry for some amazing pizza after fishing Deer Creek, stop by Larry's Pizza in Mt. Sterling. It is my favorite pizza.


----------



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

Without a doubt:

Rubinos on Main St. in Bexley.

For real. Very thin crust. Just get a pepperoni - 1 large for yourself...


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

FLYING PIZZA on Campus and there is one on Bethel Rd.
2 slices and a coke for 4$ and you are full!!

PIZZA HOUSE on Sinclair Rd. (voted best privately owned more then a few times)

NEWBREED PIZZA seems to be all my friends favorite and mine.

JACKS frozen is great.

and for the hard times....99cent Totino's


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Ultralight said:


> Without a doubt:
> 
> Rubinos on Main St. in Bexley.
> 
> For real. Very thin crust. Just get a pepperoni - 1 large for yourself...


I wanna try that place....i love good thin crust!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> i love good thin crust!!


ah,a man after my own heart.the only good pizza crust is thin crust


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

My homemade pizza is the best pizza!!!!!
at least my friends and family think so.

*Cheeseburger and Pickle Pizza* (Yes, I said Pickles.)

Brown hamburger 
onions , green peppers, mushrooms -till hamburger is browned and onions and peppers are tender.
put pizza sauce on pizza shell (buy these at the store)
then add hamburger mixture
then add slice dill pickles (real thin) 
and top with montrey cheese and mozeralla cheese .
You can also also add hot pepper cheese
then bake until crust is dark on the bottom.
ymmmmmmm! Linda


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

wedgewood pizza in austintown and boardman. at one time, voted the best "pie in the land". no frozen dough here, they make their own fresh.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Gotta say my favorite is Sporty's thin crust .

Homemade, hand tossed crust, homemade sauce and provolone. Slide it off the peel onto a hot stone preheated to 500. Yummy!!!!

Another is same crust, very light sauce, fresh tomatoes and fresh mozzarella.

Bought pizza I would have to go with Joseppi's on West Broad out near Galloway.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll put another vote in for Rubino's in Bexley. Awsome thin crust! So thin, you really have to eat it there, or it will be cold by the time you get home. Also another great thin crust is at the Thurman Cafe downtown! I am surprised that no one from the Dayton area mentioned Marions. 20 some years ago when I left there, they were awsome! It was either Marions or Cassano's. -Hooch-


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I used to love GODFATHERS..until they shut the ones down in the larger cities. I know there is still one in Marion. Really thick with toppings from what i remember


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

My Top 5 in the Akron Area:

1.) Luigi's
2.) Fiesta
3.) Rizzi's (Copley)
4.) Gino's
5.) Yocono's

honorable mention: Zeppe's, Gionino's

I love pizza... may have to order one tonight now


----------



## Biglake (Oct 1, 2006)

I would have to say that my favorite is Adriaticos on 11th ave in Columbus.
They have great sauce and pepperoni.


----------



## FOBU (Apr 14, 2004)

right on alum creek has great pizza,,but their subs are the best you will ever eat..
they offer 3 diffrent sauces for their pizza,mild,spicy or my fav,a combo of both..
as a bonus,,it doesnt cost alot to eat there,,,and yes,,they will deliver to the docks


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Biglake said:


> I would have to say that my favorite is Adriaticos on 11th ave in Columbus.
> They have great sauce and pepperoni.


I used to love getting an Itailian Zoni from Adriaticos. Great late night after bar food.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

If you are around the Gahanna/Morse Rd. area there is a place called ROTELLI by the Big Walnut that has a gormet pizza that is a bit different/not greasy but still pretty good.

Tuesday night ....LARGE 16" pickup only $5.99


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

I have not had it in years but sunrise inn in warren,oh was great.anyone had any lately and is it still good??


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

planks on high street..


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm gonna catch alot of flack for this but until a month or so ago I hated all pizza my entire life (27 years) but Rocco's Pizza in North Royalton turned me into a pizza fan. I know it sounds like i'm promoting the place but I do get 1-2
pizzas a week from there....just my 2 cents.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

biteme said:


> I have not had it in years but sunrise inn in warren,oh was great.anyone had any lately and is it still good??



Still tasty...not as good as Wedgewood though.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The best pizza is Laconi's in Cuyahoga Falls....

Yocono's is pretty good too.

Then, Fiesta Pizza on Bailey Rd....

Dontino's on Cuyahoga Falls Ave. in North Akron is VERY good as well.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Carl, we definitely have some great pizza selections in the Falls/Akron area. Think my old high school buddy still owns Laconi's.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

One of my older brother's went to school with the present owner's brother... We grew up in the same neighborhood. His last name is Retzer. 

Great pizza, pasta too. Nice, neighborhood restaurant.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

carl,i think any pizza that finds it's way to your mouth would get a good rating from you

on big dady's tombstone......................
"i never met a pizza i didn't like"...........LOL.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

No... And I'll tell you why... 

You see, pizza is one thing I can TRULY say I know... In a previous life, many moons ago, I managed Pizza Hut restaurants. Started in New Orleans at the 509 Veterans BLVD store in Metarie... Worked my way up and opend the Pizza Hut Delivery market there(New Orleans, Slidell, Chalmette, Kenner)... Was transferred to Tampa with the delivery side where the pizza from my place was voted BEST IN TAMPA. Ended my career as a marketing manager with them. Went back to New Orleans and worked for Domino's for a while, then went home, where I hooked back up with Pizza Hut. Managed stores in Streetsboro, Macedonia, Stow, Ravenna... After that, it was Little Cesars Stow, Kenmore, Ellet.... WHEW. 

Still, I cannot stand Pizza Hut pizza, after having eaten so damn much of it...  LOVE the "Sandwich Supreme" though... with hot peppers, of course. Ahhh, the stories I could tell!

Give me the neighborhood pizza shop any time gang!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, met my FIRST WIFE in a pizza shop I was working in in New Orleans called Sicily's Pizza...

Met my second wife at Pizza Hut...

BOTH are named Kathy... What's up with that???


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

hey misfit did Doug V get the shop back I grew up on that pie it was a short walk from the house I still go by mom and dads to eat there left overs .

Trucked you will have to park in a small lot jus past the shop just as you turn right onto 256 S.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Geez Carl, I helped open the first Pizza Hut delivery here in Columbus back in 86. Wound up a manager at that store while going through school. I hate pizza hut pizza lol.

Bellaria Pizza in Westerville gets my vote. The had one in Dublin but they closed it when Kroger's expanded. I believe the are originally from Youngstown. Good stuff.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, I was raised on Eagle's pizza in New Albany. But, just down the road is some of the best pizza around. Fracasso's! Excellent thin crisp crust, small mom & pop type place where you can also get an ice cold pitcher to wash it down. Oh, BTW try their mushroom bread and their famous wet meatball sandwich.

Great, now I'm hungry...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Give me the neighborhood pizza shop any time gang!


ditto!!

chris,i'm not sure who has vick's now.been about 5 years or so since i've been in.i don't get out much anymore,LOL.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

belleria pizza did originate in y-town. we still have a bunch in the area. if i am not mistaken, the briar hill pizza started here.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I hear you Roger! That's about the time I moved from the restaurant to the delivery side in New Orleans as well. Then, the big transfer to Tampa to run stores there.

Seems so long ago. I did like the BBQ pizza they had and the mexican pizza, but only thin crust.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

rapman said:


> belleria pizza did originate in y-town. we still have a bunch in the area. if i am not mistaken, the briar hill pizza started here.


Briar Hill pizza is the Sh*t. There is not a better pizza around IMO. Mt. Carmel Church off of Belmont in Y-town are selling them for lent for 5 bucks. When I was a growning up my old Itailian neighbor used to make a Briar Hill pizza the old fashion way once a month in her basement and sell them. I sure do miss her pizzas.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Big Daddy said:


> One of my older brother's went to school with the present owner's brother... We grew up in the same neighborhood. His last name is Retzer.
> 
> Great pizza, pasta too. Nice, neighborhood restaurant.


I haven't had the chance to eat there in a while, but I used to be friends with Steve- I think he still runs it or does something there. may have to hit that up next week.


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

My favorite, Canal Kitchen, sold the business this year. I cried like a baby. It was run by one little italian guy who would have italian music playing with a little mario hat on when you went in. I think he had to sell because of health reasons.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Mama Santa's pizza in Little Italy. !% 
Best I've ever had.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

This is my "yellow pages" listing of posts ...
not double checked
Post# City 
16	Akron	Luigi's
19	Akron	Guisippies
30	Akron	Luigi's
50	Akron	Luigi's
50	Akron	Fiesta
50	Akron	Gino's
50	Akron	Yocono's
52	Alum Creek	Cheshire Market
7	Austintown	Wedgewood Pizza
46	Austintown	Wedgewood Pizza
41	Bexley	Rubinos
48	Bexley	Rubino's
7	Boardman	Wedgewood Pizza
46	Boardman	Wedgewood Pizza
21	Buckeye Lake	Pizza Cottage
21	Buckeye Lake	Cristis
22	Calcutta WV	Bruno's
73	Canal Winchester	Canal Kitchen
45	Causewaycrew	Home made
24	Central Ohio	Enrico's
22	Chester WV	Bruno's
28	Cincinnati	Dewey's Pizza
10	Columbus	Flying Hill
26	Columbus	Rotolo's
42	Columbus	Flying Pizza
42	Columbus	Pizza House
42	Columbus	NewBreed Pizza
42	Columbus	Jacks Frozen
47	Columbus	Sporty's
47	Columbus	Joseppi's
48	Columbus	Thurman's Café
51	Columbus	Adriaticos
56	Columbus	Planks
50	Copley	Rizzi's
59	Cuyahoga Falls	Laconi's
59	Cuyahoga Falls	Yocono's
59	Cuyahoga Falls	Fiesta
48	Dayton	Marion's
48	Dayton	Cassano's
63	Ellet	Pizza Hut
32	Elyria	Dazed's wife
54	Gahanna	Rotelli
63	Kenmore	Pizza Hut
63	Macedonia	Pizza Hut
29	Maple Heights	Tommy's Pizza
49	Marion	Godfathers
74	Montville	Mama Santa's
18	Moraine/West Carrolton	Ron's
40	Mt Sterling	Larry's
21	New Albany	Eagles
67	New Albany	Eagles
67	New Albany	Fracasso's
63	New Orleans LA	Pizza Hut
63	New Orleans LA	Domino's
71	Niles	Briar Hill
59	North Akron	Dontino's
12	North Canton	Ermanno's
12	North Canton	Italo's
57	North Royalton	Rocco's
13	Port Clinton	Bell Mells
1	Powell	Hungry Howies
2	Powell	Pizza Pan
3	Powell	Hungry Howies
3	Powell	Gionino's
3	Powell	Cassano's
63	Ravenna	Pizza Hut
9	Reynoldsaburg	Vic's
37	Reynoldsburg	Vic's Gormet Pizza
63	Stow	Pizza Hut
63	Streetsboro	Pizza Hut
10	Struthers	Tangier
63	Tampa FL	Pizza Hut
55	Warren	Sunrse Inn
27	West Jefferson	Flyer's
66	Westerville	Bellaria Pizza
20	Wooster	Coccia House
58	Youngstown	Wedgewood Pizza
69	Youngstown	Briar Hill
69	Youngstown	Belleria
10 West Gate
10 Briar Hill
14 Larosa's
23 Wedgewood Pizza
...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

toxic, we used to get them from petrillo pizza on powersway, on the south side, when i was a kid. whole sheet cost a buck, with a coupon.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Cleveland West Side

Peppi's Pizza on W 117th St. Was on Denison Ave for years at least 45years ago. A couple of local guys bought the resteraunt and recipe and moved the store to 117th. Was the best back when I was a teenager and is still the best today


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

rapman said:


> toxic, we used to get them from petrillo pizza on powersway, on the south side, when i was a kid. whole sheet cost a buck, with a coupon.


Those days are gone, sure do miss them. Have you tried Frensescos in Hubbard? They make a mean White pizza with a garlic and hot pepper pesto sauce?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

WOW Reel!! cool listing them like that. Now lets all do a pizza hop and judge em all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

shoot, was over at glod's getting an exhaust in hubbard today. wished i would have know. definately this weekend.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The Topper is the BOMB...Double crust pizza pie
The original is in Massillon and they have branched out from there.
Momma Lindas in Pataskala
Pizza Cottage, Buckeye Lake
Victorios in Alliance...ultra thin crust and delicious.

What an appetizing post this has become


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

I went to YSU and now work in Youngstown. Belleria is ok in my opinion. Wedge Wood is by far the best in town. But I am originally from the Steubenville area. And my all time favorite is Gianamores (spelling?) in Wintersville, Ohio. If youre ever in the area you have to try it!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

is that stuenbenville pizza anygood?? they just put on on OSU campus not too long ago.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

How about Cristy's Alpine Inn pizza in Vandalia, or Dunaways famous garbage pizza in Troy. Neither are chains and they both are pretty darn good.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

NOW IM HUUNGRY!...

im also gonna have to Agree on *Rocco's * in North Royalton.... ole time classie New York Style pies.... and some thick an stuff as well..



happy eatings!


FRank


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

There is a dearth of good pizza joints in South West Ohio, and I usually just make my own.
But, if you are trapped in the SW and need a good pie, Chesters in Hamilton is pretty good.


----------



## edge13 (Jan 11, 2007)

Ive had the stubenville pizza company on campus a few times. Its not to bad. It more resembles the other main pizza joint back home DiCarlos.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

edge13 said:


> Wedge Wood is by far the best in town.


Duh, how could I forget that one? Wedgewood does make a killer pizza.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

edge13 said:


> I went to YSU and now work in Youngstown. Belleria is ok in my opinion. Wedge Wood is by far the best in town. But I am originally from the Steubenville area. And my all time favorite is Gianamores (spelling?) in Wintersville, Ohio. If youre ever in the area you have to try it!


 if you live near struthers try Brier HILL PIZZA on 5th st. You will love it. The best crust around.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Akron area;

1. A Gild- South St. Their sausage is like no other.
2. Fiesta -Newton St. They have the rotating oven so they can pack more toppings on and still have an even bake.
3. Luigi's 
4. Nicolino's - They make a traditional Chicago style.
5. Giuseppi

North Canton area - Pizza Oven/ Pappa Bears


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Forgot all about A Gild on South St in Akron.
Awesome pizza....they have been there about 50 years?


----------



## Gordo7979 (Mar 3, 2007)

Being from Youngstown my vote goes to Wedgewood. Belleria is also pretty good sometimes. It seems to me after reading through all these posts that the ma and pa locally owned and operated stores dominate against the national chains.


----------



## Two Hip (Oct 27, 2005)

Bob Why said:


> Cleveland West Side
> 
> Peppi's Pizza on W 117th St. Was on Denison Ave for years at least 45years ago. A couple of local guys bought the resteraunt and recipe and moved the store to 117th. Was the best back when I was a teenager and is still the best today




I live right around the corner from there and order frequently.Also know the guys who bought the place.But,I still have a thing for the original Athens.It is a excellent deluxe pie.Price is high,but the price for a deluxe seems to be crazy everywhere.


Oh yeah,try O'Tay's Pizza when you are in Marblehead.They have a decent pie,but the hot sub sandwiches are great!!


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

WB185Ranger said:


> If your ever close to Wooster, you gotta go to the one and only Coccia House!!
> Family owned and run since 1958. They are known for thier pizza, but they have a full menu, Yummy!!  WB



Ranger was right! If you're ever in the Wooster area, look up Coccia House (pronounced Coach-e)! It is very unique and _extremely_ good! Call ahead or be ready to wait though, it's generally very busy and the pizzas take awhile to bake (no 10 minute Domino's pizza here!  )


----------



## Pond Scum (Jul 7, 2004)

When I head back home to visit my parents, I have to get Ray's Pizza in Wintersville, and DiCarlo's in Steubenville is a close second. I live in Macedonia now, and Farinacci's and Spennato's in Northfield are fantastic.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

there must not be anyone on here from Lancaster. Lancaster has two of the best pizzas on the planet in Cristy's (the one at Buckeye Lake was mentioned already) and Fat Cats. Fat Cats isn't as wonderful as it used to be, but it is still better than anything in Columbus 

Jeff


----------



## Millrat (May 20, 2004)

Row v. Wade said:


> Mama Santa's pizza in Little Italy. !&#37;
> Best I've ever had.


We dined in Little Italy last night. Great area! Our favorite is Yala's in Lorain. Unique taste! Have had Wedgewood when I worked at Lordstown, very good. I really prefer the mom and pop joints.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Millrat said:


> We dined in Little Italy last night. Great area! Our favorite is Yala's in Lorain. Unique taste! Have had Wedgewood when I worked at Lordstown, very good. I really prefer the mom and pop joints.


Little Italy has great restaurants. 
Another one of our favorites is Trattoria's. Very good Italian food.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

What did I start here? Man if I knew this post would be that popular I would've started it before people.

I am looking for a REAL ITALIAN pizza parlor/restaurant around the NW Columbus/Powell area. Anyone got some ideas on that one? I could look in the yellow pages but I want someone that has been there and tasted the food themselves. So far I think Olive Garden is the best I've found. I want Veal Parm that's falling off the plate Italian........Know what I mean fellas/girls?


----------

